# Aqua one plantglo



## Bobdmr (3 Feb 2018)

So this is the light that was supposed to come with my nano tank, finally arrived this week.
Its still at the shop, and they said i dont have to take it as they cant tell me anything other than the wattage . (not paid for it) 

Is the above information useful? And can it be translated in to layman's terms for me?

Doesn’t seem to be much info on this light anywhere, and at nearly £100 im a bit  reluctant to take a stab in the dark.

Been running a diy flood light to get me going and seems to be ok, but looks a bit rough above the tank, and i want to give my plants the best possible chance to thrive..
I’ve invested in good Co2 and good nutrition so why not good lighting..

Im really hoping my Rotala will display the red/orange colouration as it matures otherwise i’ll have a tank full of a similar shades of green... probably shouldnt of put all my eggs in one basket.

Any good alternatives for similar money?

Am i right in thinking that it is possible to get the red plants to thrive under white only light and that the the coloured led’s just emphasise the colours that are there anyway (making them look redder/greener/etc)?


----------



## greenmac75 (3 Feb 2018)

have a look at the sponsors, I fancied Hinterfeld chiros lights much cheaper and people on here seem happy and i'm sure you get a dimmer.


----------



## Bobdmr (3 Feb 2018)

greenmac75 said:


> have a look at the sponsors, I fancied Hinterfeld chiros lights much cheaper and people on here seem happy and i'm sure you get a dimmer.


Yes they have cropped up on my radar.. seem v good value and look nice to.

Worth going for the rbg or just the standard white? 
I saw somewhere the white had hight par readings..


----------



## greenmac75 (3 Feb 2018)

I don't own one yet but I will go for the rgb myself, I like the colour rgb gives.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Feb 2018)

Bobdmr said:


> Is the above information useful? And can it be translated in to layman's terms for me?


Hello,
          The information is not particularly useful. It is expected that fixtures having individual colored diodes should have peaks in those fundamental frequencies. The peaks in a spectral curve are not  actually what you need to know. It's the width of the section that tells you what the light will tend to look like. The real useful information is whether or not you like how it makes the tank look. You'll not find that information on the box. 

It would also be useful to know what the PAR value of the light is and whether the intensity can be controlled.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobdmr (3 Feb 2018)

Thanks...  I think I'll go for something more mainstream/ tried and tested



ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> The information is not particularly useful. It is expected that fixtures having individual colored diodes should have peaks in those fundamental frequencies. The peaks in a spectral curve are not  actually what you need to know. It's the width of the section that tells you what the light will tend to look like. The real useful information is whether or not you like how it makes the tank look. You'll not find that information on the box.
> 
> It would also be useful to know what the PAR value of the light is and whether the intensity can be controlled.
> ...


----------

